# Duo snuggle sack!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So after a few weeks of juggling snuggle sacks on the couch... I came up with a duo sack!!! 

Annie and Chloe agree that it's the snuggliest! 



















Yara tells me that Annie was a little snobby at her old home and only liked certain hedgies... I am so happy that she seems to really like Chloe... although Chloe still wonders why someone wants to snuggle up with her even if she is huffing! HAHAHA> Poor Annie!! It's ok, I am sure Annie and I will convince Chloe that snuggles and love are the way to go!


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL very cool double snuggle sack. I can just picture them nosing around and huffing when the other accidentally bumps against the common wall. Do they do that? I find our hedgehog gets pretty grumpy if anything even gently touches her while she is snoozing.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

That is awesome! Talk about hedgie-efficiency!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: That is awesome!!!


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I love it do you sow for u hedgges i do


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Very sweet!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: That is ingenious! And really funny-adorable


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's brilliant!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I want one of these! SO cute[:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's cute. I want one now but no can do. I have male and a female.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

That is so cool! You always make these cool things, are you going to embroider their names on each of their sides?


----------

